# Black haired, blue eyed



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Has anyone ever seen a black cat with blue eyes? I REALLY want one and I don't even know if they exist!!!! I think a black cat with blue eyes would be SO cool!


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

That would be great! Don't know if they exist either tho, will have to look it up. I love those sharp green eyes hat some cats have.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, that would be a neat looking cat. My black cat has green eyes, which I also like. I also have green eyes, so she looks like her mommy!! :wink:


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

Thats cool, having the same color eyes as your cat......wait a minute.... Spike has brown eyes like me. Thats sooo cute! :lol:


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow!!! I found thes pictures of black kittens with blue eyes, haven't found any adult cats yet


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

My Yoda is a beautiful all black cat with yellowish-green eyes. I once had another black cat, Salem, he had green eyes. I bet the blue eyes would be beautiful with the black fur. I have 2 blue-eyed kitties, but they are Himalayans.

Yep, Aine, I'm gonna add Himy's to go along with the Siamese!


----------



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

kittygirl04 said:


> Yep, Aine, I'm gonna add Himy's to go along with the Siamese!


And ragdolls. 










-Chelle


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I love blue-eyed cats. Persians can have blue eyes, too - my friend's persian Pasha has beautiful eyes. And you can get Bengals with blue eyes - they're my favourites!  Also, there are lots of naturally occuring blue-eyed white cats. These cats tend to be deaf. But I've never seen a black cat with blue eyes, apart from young kittens.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Hmmmm....that's interesting. Bengals with blue eyes would be COOL! But I just wish that there was such thing as a black furred blue eyed cat! I want to eventually adopt another cat to befriend my kitten.....I think a black cat with blue eyes would look cool next to my blue point Siamese!

Anyway, I'm thinking of Oriental Shorthairs now......a black one for sure. But I'm also thinking of going and adopting a cat (not kitten) from a shelter around here. My mom adopted 3 cats from shelters....they are so great!!!! And it's a good feeling saving a cat. Especially an older one, we adopted Xena when she was 8 and you can totally tell she's greatful! 

Thanks for the replies though....maybe eventually someone will breed some different kinds of cats and come up with one with black hair and blue eyes!


----------



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

I wonder if a cross between a siamese & a black cat would produce any black w/blue eyes offspring.

-Chelle


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Blue eyes are recessive, so if a Siamese bred with a black cat, the black cat would have to have a recessive blue eyed gene. I had a black cat with the conformation, personality, and voice of a Siamese, but she had yellow-green eyes. I think it would be beautiful too. 

I had a white cat with blue eyes also, but she had good ears, thank goodness.


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

I've seen black kittens with blue eyes at our local animal shelter here, interesting they might change and nope haven't seen any adults with that combo...they also had a white kitty with one green and other brown eye was adult. Even though I have my kitty now, I still seem to stop by and have a look to see what they have and give em sum luving during their stay there, I'm only 5 min's away too so close. Fairly big city, so within the last few months I have seen A LOT of different color combos!


----------



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

Actually, I just remembered that our local neighborhood tomcat is an orange tabby and has almost blue eyes (sort of a teal blue). Kind of unusual.










-Chelle


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's really unusual, isn't it? Tom looks as if he might have had an interesting life, but look at the dignity in that face.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Funny, you can see in every cat posted here that he or she has Siamese in him or her. Look at the shape of all their eyes......sort of almond shaped. Pretty cool!


----------



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> That's really unusual, isn't it? Tom looks as if he might have had an interesting life, but look at the dignity in that face.


Yeah. He's been an outdoor cat roaming the block since before we moved in 8 years ago. But the last couple of years he's really been showing his age. And come to think of it, I haven't seen him for several months now. 

-Chelle


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Pretty cat! I heard of a naturally occuring blue eyed gene in cats which is called 'Ojos Azules' (I think this is Spanish for blue eyes). I've recently come back from Kefalonia, where there are lots of feral cats. Many of these had blue eyes, but they obviously weren't pedigrees. Of course, with ferals, there are so many genes getting mixed up, so you get some really unusual looking cats. When I get the photos back I'll post some up here.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Majicou said:


> Pretty cat! I heard of a naturally occuring blue eyed gene in cats which is called 'Ojos Azules' (I think this is Spanish for blue eyes). I've recently come back from Kefalonia, where there are lots of feral cats. Many of these had blue eyes, but they obviously weren't pedigrees. Of course, with ferals, there are so many genes getting mixed up, so you get some really unusual looking cats. When I get the photos back I'll post some up here.


Yes, Ojos Azules have blue eyes and it's believed to occur due a dominant gene, If that's the case there shouldn't be a problem producing black cats with blue eyes. Just breed an Ojos Azules with another black cat (I don't know if Ojos Azules can have black coats). This "blue-eyes-gene" isn't linked do deafness as the regular one is.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone have any Ojos Azules they wanna give me????? :lol:  :lol: 
I think I can find my own black cat  Time for a little experiment!!!!! Hahahaha.....just kidding. My boyfriend would NEVER go for that!


----------

